# iPhone slashed



## Jace

Looks like up to 1st June the 8GB iphone will be £169 :thumb:

Best start clearing a few unused detailing bits .........:car:

http://tech.uk.msn.com/news/article.aspx?cp-documentid=8077203


----------



## beardboy

I read this yesterday, that from today the price is £169 until June the 1st, as that's when the 3G iPhone is being release. The 16GB version is still priced at £329 though. :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles

Damn!! That means it's to sell them all off. Then the 3g will be back up to big bucks. I want the push email, which is the only reason I'm holding out. Unless of course I can hijack the current model with the new software. I'm not bothered about 3g. I have a macbook for hte internet.


----------



## WHIZZER

Might be Iphone 2 is due soon


----------



## beardboy

The push email works well on it, but only if the email account supports push, such as Yahoo. I've got my yahoo account setup on mine and also a business email account, which is through my web host, which doesn't appear to support push email so i don't get emails through to that account unless i manually go into mail and check. The Yahoo account however, is instant so what i've done is setup a forward from my business account to my Yahoo, then have the mail directed to a specific folder


----------



## Neil_S

Rumours of a cut in the iPod Touch price too, talk of a $100 drop and knocking the 8 GB model on the head


----------



## Jakedoodles

beardboy said:


> The push email works well on it, but only if the email account supports push, such as Yahoo. I've got my yahoo account setup on mine and also a business email account, which is through my web host, which doesn't appear to support push email so i don't get emails through to that account unless i manually go into mail and check. The Yahoo account however, is instant so what i've done is setup a forward from my business account to my Yahoo, then have the mail directed to a specific folder


So the existing one does proper push? Suz has a blackberry and set it up so her simply au naturel emails arrive immediately, and I was wanting to have the same with the wonder detail email address. But I don't want a blackberry, cos they aren't as cool as the iphone!


----------



## joeturner

The offer is actually from O2 and not Apple so if you go into Apple stores the price HAS NOT DROPPED.

It is an indication that O2 want to get rid of stocks, but I'm not sure the 3G phone will be out on 1st June. More likely it will be announced so an autumn release.


----------



## beardboy

I have the 8GB that i got on the day it was released - if that's what you mean by existing one?

If you're wonderdetail host supports push email, then it should come straight through, but mine doesn't and i have to go to mail and then it checks for mail, which is why i setup the forwarding etc to Yahoo for now, until my Host gets it sorted out.

It's like the Blackberry, but better if your host does support Push, as it works flawlessly with Yahoo - sometimes arrives faster on the iphone than it does on my macbook! :lol:

HTH.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Ooops - I appear to have just bought an iphone. hehe.


----------



## beardboy

:lol:

Good on you Paul - you won't regret it! I'm still loving mine, as much, or more than when i got it, as it get's better after every update!

Once the SDK is sorted and iPhone software update 2.0 is out - it'll be the best thing out!


----------



## Jakedoodles

*prays that Suz isn't reading this*

Business expense love... business expense!


----------



## Jakedoodles

beardboy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good on you Paul - you won't regret it! I'm still loving mine, as much, or more than when i got it, as it get's better after every update!
> 
> Once the SDK is sorted and iPhone software update 2.0 is out - it'll be the best thing out!


I've got an ipod touch and I absolutely love it! Pwnage is top


----------



## beardboy

:lol:

Touch and an iPhone - crazy crazy man - or you going to sell the Touch now?


----------



## Jakedoodles

Well.. if I'm really clever, suz will just think the iphone is the touch, so she'll just think I'm being weird taking calls on my ipod (no change there then.) I'll make a killing on this actually cos I can sell my MDA, and the touch for more than the iphone cost. And I have no intention of getting a contract with o2; I'll just stick my orange sim card in it.


----------



## beardboy

You'll need to get it Jailbroken to enable use of the Orange Sim, and then after every update, you'll need to get it re-jailbroken.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Aye. I've used pwnage on my touch.. it works really well.


----------



## beardboy

I've not looked into Jailbraking mine, as i originally took out the £45 tarriff, but in Jan they re-did them and mine went down to £35, so it's the same monthly cost i was getting on my old one, but with unlimited data - bargain!


----------



## Jakedoodles

My orange contract isn't up until the summer, so I'll jailbreak the iphone for the time being and then see what Orange want to offer me contract wise then. If they can't beat O2, I'll just register is properly and go with them


----------



## beardboy

That's one way of doing it i guess - i presume you can un-jailbreak them once they've been done?

Never something i've looked into.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Aye - just run the firmware in itunes. pwnage doesn't change the bootloader, as oppose to ziphone et al, so Apple would never know if you did need to send it back.


----------



## beardboy

That sounds good then - will remember that one for any mates that want to get one, not on 02. :thumb:


----------



## Mossman

I got mine on the launch day, in fact was number one line for it at the Sheffield store!  (Geek power!). You can have a chuckle here >>> click!


----------



## ianFRST

Mossman said:


> I got mine on the launch day, in fact was number one line for it at the Sheffield store!  (Geek power!). You can have a chuckle here >>> click!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## winrya

ianFRST said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol that is very funny


----------



## nick_mcuk

Its V2 of the SW thats being released in June...dont think its the actuall iPhone 2


----------



## baxlin

Is this thread in English???


I have a 6310, and it does what I want it to - makes and receives phone calls.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Mossman said:


> I got mine on the launch day, in fact was number one line for it at the Sheffield store!  (Geek power!). You can have a chuckle here >>> click!


I take it you camped outside? What a hero..


----------



## Jakedoodles

baxlin said:


> Is this thread in English???
> 
> I have a 6310, and it does what I want it to - makes and receives phone calls.


I have my touch set up as an iphone basically, but without the phone bit, and I use it contantly! In fact, I run more of my business off the ipod than I do my macbook. I can email, check the weather, book jobs in, play games. The iphone is a logical addition (or should I say, upgrade) cos it means I can do all that and not have to have a seperate phone (or mp3 player.) The only reason I didn't have one previsouly was because they were too expensive. But £160 for a phone that is effectively sim free (if you know what to do) is a bargain!


----------



## beardboy

Got mine on iday as they called it too. Second person to walk out with one. Was only a queue of about 10 people though. :lol:


----------



## winrya

If i unlock an iphone and use my orange sim with it, will i have full internet and email functions?


----------



## nick_mcuk

...pwnage oh please speak english


----------



## nick_mcuk

winrya said:


> If i unlock an iphone and use my orange sim with it, will i have full internet and email functions?


Yeah but you will have to pay for the data at the normal rate....unlike the o2 tarifs that include unlimited data....


----------



## Grizzle

Mossman said:


> I got mine on the launch day, in fact was number one line for it at the Sheffield store!  (Geek power!). You can have a chuckle here >>> click!


You look like Louis Theroux


----------



## baxlin

baxlin said:


> Is this thread in English???
> 
> I have a 6310, and it does what I want it to - makes and receives phone calls.





Wonderdetail said:


> I have my touch set up as an iphone basically, but without the phone bit, and I use it contantly! In fact, I run more of my business off the ipod than I do my macbook. I can email, check the weather, book jobs in, play games. The iphone is a logical addition (or should I say, upgrade) cos it means I can do all that and not have to have a seperate phone (or mp3 player.) The only reason I didn't have one previsouly was because they were too expensive. But £160 for a phone that is effectively sim free (if you know what to do) is a bargain!


I suppose that's the difference, I'm in the main office-based, with everything on my laptop and/or PC, I don't need the non-phone bits, nor the portable office bits. Also, I wouldn't know how to start playing a computer-based game. So I only need a mobile phone.

Don't get the wrong idea, I'm not a luddite, I had my first carphone (as they were then) in 1988, well ahead of the game.

Malcolm


----------



## Jace

From a friend who's done it :thumb:

Download the software from here: http://ipluspwns.com/ plug in the phone to the pc and follow all the instructions - takes less than 5 minutes

Restart it

Pop-in any sim card (apart from 3) payg or contract and Robert's your fathers brother!


----------



## Jakedoodles

nick_mcuk said:


> ...pwnage oh please speak english


pwnage is a piece of software. Like Office, or Photoshop, 'cept it's called, pwnage. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I have a Nokia 6120 Smart phone and a Fujitsu Siemens Pocket LOOX PDA running Windows Mobile 2003.
I used to use my PDA All the time. Now I got my smart phone, it has MS Word, Powerpoint and Excel on it, I just use that. Coursework, used to do it on my PDA, do it on my mobile now. (obviously I do most of it on my computer and just do little things on my phone if say im going on a long journey) 
My Smart phone has taken over the job of my PDA. Now my mate has an iPhone and he used to have an N70 and said the iPhone is the worst thing he's ever bought. He said for the money the N70 was much better.


----------



## Jakedoodles

winrya said:


> If i unlock an iphone and use my orange sim with it, will i have full internet and email functions?


Yes, in exactly the same way it goes with Orange in a normal phone. You have to input the settings manually, but they are readily available online.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Bailes1992 said:


> I have a Nokia 6120 Smart phone and a Fujitsu Siemens Pocket LOOX PDA running Windows Mobile 2003.
> I used to use my PDA All the time. Now I got my smart phone, it has MS Word, Powerpoint and Excel on it, I just use that. Coursework, used to do it on my PDA, do it on my mobile now. (obviously I do most of it on my computer and just do little things on my phone if say im going on a long journey)
> My Smart phone has taken over the job of my PDA. Now my mate has an iPhone and he used to have an N70 and said the iPhone is the worst thing he's ever bought. He said for the money the N70 was much better.


I bet your friend has Windows Vista.


----------



## Guest

Wonderdetail said:


> I bet your friend has Windows Vista.


My mate has a Mac Book


----------



## Jakedoodles

Does he like Horses? Seriously, anbody that favours symbian over apple is just crackers. there's just no comparison.


----------



## fraz1975

Mossman said:


> I got mine on the launch day, in fact was number one line for it at the Sheffield store!  (Geek power!). You can have a chuckle here >>> click!


:lol: :lol: Top video mate love the way u r trying not too look over excited ...... though if i'd been the till assistant I would have wound you up that your card had been rejected


----------



## nick_mcuk

Wonderdetail said:


> Does he like Horses? Seriously, anbody that favours symbian over apple is just crackers. there's just no comparison.


With you on that...i must say i went from an N95 to the iPhone and i havent looked back...it changes the way you use a phone and with V2 of the SW its gonna give the likes of the HTC and equiv a real run for thier money...


----------



## Mossman

Thanks for the comments chaps - it was a good way to spend a few hours!


----------



## Jakedoodles

And in my case, a few hundred quid! Cos of course, once I bought it, I just *had* to get some accessories. And a case. And an extra cable.


----------



## King Eric

I did the whole hacking an Iphone thing last June as some may recall. Its a nightmare and a fair few are being bricked. Went to 16GB O2 contract in the end which solved my problems, but a new one on the horizon is not helpful! LOL


----------



## Detail My Ride

I think the iPhone is great. Although, the one thing that annoys me, and is stopping me from buying one,is that its so fiddly to use. I don't know whether its the iPhone itself, or my fat fingers, but its just so fiddly!

I'll be sticking with my N95.


----------



## chr15barn3s

**** I paid £269 two weeks ago


----------



## winrya

Thanks for the heads up. Bought one this evening, updated to firmware 1.1.4 used jailbreak to unlock and is now working 100 % on orange. Calls, texts, internet etc is all perfect. Problem is, got to pick one up for the missus tomorrow now lol.

Have to say, quite impressed at the speed of edge, absolutely fine for when i need it, detailing world loaded in no time at all:thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri

where can you buy just the iphone apart from egay?


----------



## winrya

cdti_sri said:


> where can you buy just the iphone apart from egay?


O2 and carphonewarehouse


----------



## cdti_sri

yeah but do you not have to sign up to a new contract?


----------



## Justin182

No apparently not, you just buy it, and itunes is where you sign up for the contract, though not required if you jailbreak it first


----------



## winrya

cdti_sri said:


> yeah but do you not have to sign up to a new contract?


no, you just buy the phone. You are supposed to sign up for the contract when you first connect it to iTunes. Instead, run the jailbreak and the phone is activated for all sims


----------



## cdti_sri

cha ching off to carphone warehouse tomorrow morning jailbreak and screw u O2 who wouldnt sell me one yesterday at the regular price and a new contract! WINNER


----------



## Jakedoodles

Well, I have it. 

And it's now on Orange. 

Woopee!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Wonderdetail said:


> Well, I have it.
> 
> And it's now on Orange.
> 
> Woopee!


Arent orange data charges really bad though?

Dont want you to end up with a big bill!!


----------



## isherdholi

I bought one this morning from my old nemesis, and former employer, The Carphone Whore-house.

Its one per customer only, and they'll only accept card payment. (They won't even let you have more than one and pay on separate cards) No need to sign up for a contract though.


----------



## swordjo

Hmmm might need to get myself one of these... anyone want to buy a SE w910i lol


----------



## chr15barn3s

Johnnyopolis said:


> Arent orange data charges really bad though?
> 
> Dont want you to end up with a big bill!!


Orange are a rip off for data!


----------



## Jakedoodles

WHo needs to use data? Just go to any random housing estate, and use someone's unsecured wifi. I don't think I've ever done anything on any device using edge/3g.


----------



## Jace

I've hung back getting mine








Until my Nectar credit card arrives next week, bargain iphone + nectar points, cant complain :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green

very tempting ain't it, my contract with 02 is out in a few weeks so holding off buying one for now but seriously my mind is saying; buy, buy, buy....


----------



## nick_mcuk

winrya said:


> no, you just buy the phone. You are supposed to sign up for the contract when you first connect it to iTunes. Instead, run the jailbreak and the phone is activated for all sims


I was told it had to be activated withing 72h or it gets locked down...


----------



## Marcus_RS4

nick_mcuk said:


> I was told it had to be activated withing 72h or it gets locked down...


How will they lock down a phone that isnt connected to their network


----------



## Marcus_RS4

Here is also a good unlocker http://www.ziphone.org/


----------



## winrya

got a second for the missus yesterday, from time of opening the box to have it working perfectly on orange took 20 mins. I'm very pleased it gives you edge download meter so i can monitor usage. I'm gonna add the unlimited data surfing pack on orange for £8 a month. I know its only 30mb but will be fine for odd time i need to check emails or detailing world When used in the house or at work it connects automatically to the wifi:thumb: 

I presume data is data??? my old phone downloaded data through orange on 3g, will using edge be charged in the same way??


----------



## Andy_Green

winrya said:


> got a second for the missus yesterday, from time of opening the box to have it working perfectly on orange took 20 mins.


Can I ask which unlocking software you using then for Orange, have a mate who's talking of buying over the weekend who's a little unsure about the unlocking process.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jace

Andy_Green said:


> Can I ask which unlocking software you using then for Orange, have a mate who's talking of buying over the weekend who's a little unsure about the unlocking process.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


I've put up a site in an earlier post which has a jailbreaker in it, a friend has been using it with no issues, I'm sure he's on orange too


----------



## Andy_Green

Jace said:


> I've put up a site in an earlier post which has a jailbreaker in it, a friend has been using it with no issues, I'm sure he's on orange too


cool, i'll report that back to him, i found this site walk-thru which seems to use the jailbreaker software so cant really go wrong...


----------



## Jakedoodles

Andy_Green said:


> cool, i'll report that back to him, i found this site walk-thru which seems to use the jailbreaker software so cant really go wrong...


Won't work on the new iphone as they are up to 1.1.4 now.

What you need is pwnage. Have a look on macrumors.com for the tutorials. Pwnage is the *only* 100% reversible (eg, safe) method.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Marcus_RS4 said:


> Here is also a good unlocker http://www.ziphone.org/


Don't use Ziphone!! It is not reversible in the same way pwnage is. You could potentially totally knack your iphone with ziphone, and it will not be reversible. And Apple *will* be able to tell you've broke it.


----------



## Jakedoodles

nick_mcuk said:


> I was told it had to be activated withing 72h or it gets locked down...


Urban legend mate (kinda)

If you are silly enough to try and update your firmware using Itunes once you've hacked it, then the apple firmware could detect there's not an original firmware running, and lock it. However, they aren't that clever, because all you need to do is replace the bootloaders again, and et voila, you've got yourself a factory reset phone. They can't just 'block' the phone because as said, they technically don't even know the thing has been plugged in. You could buy it for someone as a gift (I reckon that's the whole reason you don't have to sign up to a contract on the day, because these things are very gift worthy) and there could be a considerable delay before they actually get it.


----------



## Marcus_RS4

Wonderdetail said:


> Don't use Ziphone!! It is not reversible in the same way pwnage is. You could potentially totally knack your iphone with ziphone, and it will not be reversible. And Apple *will* be able to tell you've broke it.


How about for pwnage Windows though?


----------



## PJS

Wonderdetail said:


> Don't use Ziphone!! It is not reversible in the same way pwnage is. You could potentially totally knack your iphone with ziphone, and it will not be reversible. And Apple *will* be able to tell you've broke it.


Think you'll find you can revert back to regular iPhone software using Restore from the options.
You can go back to a previous revision by holding SHIFT when you select the Update option.
Think that holds true for Windows iTunes users too.


----------



## PJS

Marcus_RS4 said:


> How about for pwnage Windows though?


iPlus2.0


----------



## riyaz_7

I am on an O2 contract, 800 mins, 500 texts per month with e2save, would it be possible for me to use that sim in the iphone ? 
A friend mentioned O2 do a bolt on for tinternet at £7 per month ? Is this true ?

Any feedback is appreciated 

Riyaz


----------



## winrya

when unlocked you can use any sim so yes yours will work (excluding 3) I've no idea about the o2 cost of data


----------



## nicku72

I would wait till the nokia tube.. They say it will be a i phone killer...


----------



## winrya

nicku72 said:


> I would wait till the nokia tube.. They say it will be a i phone killer...


doubt it. Other manufacturers are 3 years behind on touch screen technology. Plus a nokia means poor build, slow software, poor battery and ugly design.


----------



## Jace

Jace said:


> I've hung back getting mine
> 
> Until my Nectar credit card arrives next week, bargain iphone + nectar points, cant complain :thumb:


The card has arrived :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles

PJS said:


> Think you'll find you can revert back to regular iPhone software using Restore from the options.
> You can go back to a previous revision by holding SHIFT when you select the Update option.
> Think that holds true for Windows iTunes users too.


You can, indeed that is correct, *if* the bootloader is fine. There have been hundreds of reports of ziphone shredding the bootloader though, rendering that broke, meaning you can't even restore using dfu.


----------



## sanchez

I just bought one @ £269 a week [email protected]


----------



## winrya

sanchez said:


> I just bought one @ £269 a week [email protected]


If you bought it from o2 of carphone check their price match policy. Most companies will refund the difference if something goes down in price with 14 days of purchase


----------



## Jakedoodles

It's 30 days on this with CPW, but I think you just get a credit voucher, not any cash.


----------



## isherdholi

Wonderdetail said:


> It's 30 days on this with CPW, but I think you just get a credit voucher, not any cash.


If you can shout loud enough, you can get the cash :thumb:


----------



## vala

picked up my iphone earlier this afternoon, must say im very pleased with it. however i do have one query, how do I get hotmail to work on it?


----------



## winrya

guys, i have no data allowance on my orange contract. What are my options???

Also, is data charged as data regardless of whether its 3g, edge etc?

Many thanks


----------



## winrya

Right it seems my best option is to cancel my orange contract and go sim free with 02.

200 mins
400 texts
unlimited data surfing 
and no contract

£22.50 a month.

I get 40% off my orange contract and still cant get close to that tariff


----------



## benclelland

winrya said:


> Right it seems my best option is to cancel my orange contract and go sim free with 02.
> 
> 200 mins
> 400 texts
> unlimited data surfing
> and no contract
> 
> £22.50 a month.
> 
> I get 40% off my orange contract and still cant get close to that tariff


Have you got a link to this? I'm on Orange and don't have a data allowance either so that looks quite good. Though if Orange did a package I would probably stay with them and just unlock the iPhone instead.

Data is data it doesn't matter what it's using either GPRS or Edge, it's just the speed.


----------



## Mark M

Got mine yesterday, DW in the car FTW :argie:


----------



## winrya

Mark M said:


> Got mine yesterday, DW in the car FTW :argie:


I'd hate to think how many "sim free" iphones are out there now. 7 people i work with have bought one in the last 4 days since i got one!!!


----------



## winrya

benclelland said:


> Have you got a link to this? I'm on Orange and don't have a data allowance either so that looks quite good. Though if Orange did a package I would probably stay with them and just unlock the iPhone instead.
> 
> Data is data it doesn't matter what it's using either GPRS or Edge, it's just the speed.


here you go http://shop.o2.co.uk/tariffs/sim_only

The one i'm talking about is the £15 tariff with the £7.50 data bundle bolted on.

If you need more mins then i noticed you can change the bolt on that comes with the £25 tariff to data and get

600 mins
1000 texts 
and unlimited data for £25 a month


----------



## KnightUnit

The reason the price has been slashed is O2 have unsold stock, due to predictions of it selling as much as they wanted, has not been reached. 

They are clearing stock for the 2nd phase iphone which is due in the summer, big improvements in speed and bug fixes etc.


----------



## winrya

KnightUnit said:


> The reason the price has been slashed is O2 have unsold stock, due to predictions of it selling as much as they wanted, has not been reached.
> 
> They are clearing stock for the 2nd phase iphone which is due in the summer, big improvements in speed and bug fixes etc.


I never understood why you had to pay for iphone. For me, if i was signing up to a minimum of a £35 a month contract for 18 months, i'd expect any phone for free. I will keep this iphone, sign up to the contract above and then when the new one comes out i will sell this one, crack the new one and continue with a £22.50 a month contract without being stuck for 18 months


----------



## riyaz_7

Hi

I have just got my hands on an iphone, how do i go about jailbreaking it ? 

Should I use ziphone ? 

Do I connect it and then just run zipphone ?


----------



## JasonRS

Use pwnage instead of Ziphone

www.hackint0sh.org is a mine of info.


----------



## ianFRST

so let me get this right :lol:

the phone is £169, you go to CPW, and pay £169 and walk out, yes?

you then plug it into itunes, and this is where you sing up to the o2 contract???


----------



## beardboy

That's right Iain, all done in the comfort of your armchair :thumb: :lol:


----------



## ianFRST

ive only just signed an 18 month contract (well about 4 months ago)

so this put me off getting the iphone, i might go and treat myself and get one now


----------



## vala

got my iphone on sat, very impressed with it :thumb: 

i used the o2/iphone tarrifs, tbh its good enough for what I use my phone for and the reception in my area is fine with o2.
one thing though, does anyone know when/if hotmail will ever be able to work on it, through the mail function?


----------



## beardboy

You may be able to get hotmail to work once the SDK is out, as on the mac you can get an addon called httpmail which enables it in Mac Mail.


----------



## riyaz_7

Hi

Sorry to sound like a bit thick, but this pwnage tool sounds complex. Is there an easy to follow guide out there ? 

Anyone used pwnage ? 

Any help is appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Jakedoodles

Yes, on macrumors.com.

Or youtube. 

It's not complex. Just make sure you follow the instructions *to the letter*


----------



## riyaz_7

which version of itunes should i download and install ?

The pwnage tool is based on the mac osx, has any1 used the windows beta pwnage ?


----------



## winrya

riyaz_7 said:


> which version of itunes should i download and install ?
> 
> The pwnage tool is based on the mac osx, has any1 used the windows beta pwnage ?


The latest version, can't comment on pwnage as I used the mac version


----------



## riyaz_7

Is it risky to use zipphone ? 

I am slightly scared of using the pwnage windows beta! It says the firmware must be 1.1.4, how do i go about updating it ? Do I update in emergency mode ? The iphone is literraly out of the box and has not been connectd to the pc yet.

sorry for the questions, just that i cant afford to get it wrong.

Anyone ? I am itching to unlock it but dont know how !!!!

Well just to update, I decided to use iliberty as it seemed to be the safest option. Well I followed the instructions to the letter and guess what ?! It completely messed up the iphone. It was stuck in a loop. So I had to restore throguh itunes and finally got it done using iliberty. 
Its currently on 1.1.4 firmware, is there a ********** way of switching off edge ? Its costing quite a bit on pay as you go. 

Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## vala

beardboy said:


> You may be able to get hotmail to work once the SDK is out, as on the mac you can get an addon called httpmail which enables it in Mac Mail.


when will the SDK be out? and also what does SDK stand for?

thanks


----------



## Beancounter

Has anyone had success on vodafone, if so, what software did you use ?


----------



## King Eric

SDK is software development kit. It will enable Apple supported 3rd party apps which you can then get from itunes for free! Several developers have it already, including a mate of mine who is working on a realtime widget style match of the day football scores program that updates scores as they go in via edge onto your phone within seconds of it going on the vidiprinter for all the news wires


----------



## JasonRS

vala said:


> one thing though, does anyone know when/if hotmail will ever be able to work on it, through the mail function?


Hotmail is restricted at the server side. so you need a HTTP mail proxy.

izymail works fine.


----------



## King Eric

riyaz_7 said:


> Is it risky to use zipphone ?
> 
> I am slightly scared of using the pwnage windows beta! It says the firmware must be 1.1.4, how do i go about updating it ? Do I update in emergency mode ? The iphone is literraly out of the box and has not been connectd to the pc yet.
> 
> sorry for the questions, just that i cant afford to get it wrong.
> 
> Anyone ? I am itching to unlock it but dont know how !!!!
> 
> Well just to update, I decided to use iliberty as it seemed to be the safest option. Well I followed the instructions to the letter and guess what ?! It completely messed up the iphone. It was stuck in a loop. So I had to restore throguh itunes and finally got it done using iliberty.
> Its currently on 1.1.4 firmware, is there a ********** way of switching off edge ? Its costing quite a bit on pay as you go.
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback


Dude, go here....and see if you can get direct help. Are you shutting down Itunes in system prefs etc and the Itunes helper software?

http://ipluspwns.com/?q=node/235



JasonRS said:


> Hotmail is restricted at the server side. so you need a HTTP mail proxy.
> 
> izymail works fine.


When 2.0 comes out this should be fully supported, Apple have been working very closely with Microsoft for full hotmail lovelyness


----------



## sanchez

This may be a really stupid question but i only had my iphone for a day then went offshore, Before i went i couldn't figure out how to send picture messages....Does anyone know??


----------



## isherdholi

I think you'll have to install SwirlyMMS if you want to send picture messages. This is available via the Installer application.


----------



## wyliss

Anymore info on the release of a 3G version, the cash is burning a hole in my pocket !


----------



## ianFRST

i wana go buy one, but im too scared of fooking it up :lol:


----------



## Captain Morgan

Been out to get one this morning and there out of stock


----------



## steeleez

Sorry to be a bit dim here, I can buy the iphone for £169 and then unlock it to work on t-mobile?


----------



## winrya

steeleez said:


> Sorry to be a bit dim here, I can buy the iphone for £169 and then unlock it to work on t-mobile?


every network except 3


----------



## steeleez

and I don't have to take a contract with O2?


----------



## Transit

steeleez said:


> and I don't have to take a contract with O2?


So the stories about it updating itself and locking itself to O2 are not true then?


----------



## K.LAM

I got one today from carphonewarehouse £169 for the 8gb, took it home updated to 1.1.4 and unlocked it all using ziphone all done in under 30mins because mine had the old firmware 1.1.2

only takes 5mins if you just want to unlock it.


----------



## steeleez

So am I right in saying after you've bought the phone you dont have to take out an O2 contract?


----------



## winrya

steeleez said:


> So am I right in saying after you've bought the phone you dont have to take out an O2 contract?


correct. You sign up for your contract through itunes. If you unlock the phone, its see's it as a registered iphone and off you go to start dropping your music, vids and pics on it. Takes 10 mins to do update through itunes and 5 mins to unlock it


----------



## Transit

But you're still commited to a monthly contract with O2 for £15 (?) a month if you get the phone for £169?


----------



## steeleez

could anyone pm me details of how to unlock the iPhone so I can buy one tomorrow please?


----------



## Detail My Ride

So, if I buy an iPhone, I can unlock it easily with little/no risk of bricking it, and still be able to update as a normal legit iPhone? Aswell as without immense costs for emails and internet etc.


----------



## Jakedoodles

Same question has been asked AND answered in this thread about ten times!

To summarise:

You can buy a 8gb iPhone from CPW, or O2 shop for £169.

You do not have to take out a contract. In fact, they will not offer you a contract as it's 'supposed' to be done in itunes. 

Get it home, unbox it, feel all happy. 

Go on macrumors.com and look for the FAQ/Guide on Pwage. DO NOT USE ZIPHONE!! Ziphone downgrades the bootloader. This = BAD. pwnage does NOT. This means that, a) pwnage CANNOT brick your iPhone, and, you can completely undo everything pwnage does, e.g, factory reset it so you can get warranty work done. APPLE WILL NEVER KNOW if you use pwnage. THEY WILL KNOW if you use Ziphone. 

Re warranty, Apple will honour it, whether you have taken out an O2 contract or not. Firstly because they have to be law, and secondly because I doubt they care. 

The costs for internet/email will be whatever your current contract is.


----------



## winrya

o2 don't take a signature, just your money for the phone. You won't brick it, 7 of my mates have done the same in the past week. I'm on orange and everything is perfect, calls, texts, emails, wifi and edge/GPRS Internet. I have no contract with o2 and have had no paperwork from them. Guys stop worrying and go for it. I put it off for months without realizing how easy and perfect the unlocking tools are. The only difference between a normal iPhone and an unlocked iPhone is that you have an installer with loads of programs!!! Just installed, finder and preview as well as mms software. Its getting closer to my mac os every day! There are loads of tools, games, themes, pics, programs available. I can only imagine what the iPhone will be capable of in 12 months


----------



## steeleez

Thanks Wonderdetail and Winrya for your replies, I'm off to cpw to pick my nice new shiny iphone up!


----------



## Justin182

I'm going to be unlocking mine tomorrow, and not sure which program to use? 

iTunes to update it to 1.1.4? Then Pwnage/iLiberty to unlock/jailbreak it?

I am using Windows, and putting an orange contract sim in it


----------



## Detail My Ride

Okay, i'm going to go for it.

So, even though my iPhone is unlocked, I can still update it as normal etc?


----------



## Transit

If the iPhone gets locked by Apple from an update can it be 'mended' with the pwnage software?


----------



## JasonRS

Transit said:


> If the iPhone gets locked by Apple from an update can it be 'mended' with the pwnage software?


Yes.

When iTunes tells you there's a new firmware, don't click OK and install it, you simply download the firmware, run it through pwnage, then update with that newly modified firmare. You may need to wait for an update to Pwnage, but it's probably only a few days.

All the details on how to do it are on the sites listed previously in the thread.


----------



## Transit

Thanks Jason. I think I'll give it a go.


----------



## K.LAM

can you run pwnage with windows? I was told it wasnt out for windows only mac? What wrong with ZiPhone then?


----------



## Transit

Justin182 said:


> I'm going to be unlocking mine tomorrow, and not sure which program to use?
> 
> iTunes to update it to 1.1.4? Then Pwnage/iLiberty to unlock/jailbreak it?
> 
> I am using Windows, and putting an orange contract sim in it


How did it go?


----------



## Jakedoodles

theres a windows version of pwnage out now.


----------



## Transit

Wonderdetail said:


> theres a windows version of pwnage out now.


It seems to be a limited use Beta release.


----------



## Andy_Green

8gb iphone now sold out at O2 and carphone warhouse (LINK), wonder how many people who bought one signed up for an 'official' tariff and how many went down the unlocked route.

I'm hoping there's going to be more come in as I was close to buying one.


----------



## chr15barn3s

I got a £100 credit in the post this morning  I got my iphone in March before the price change and car phone warehouse sent me a £100 voucher through. I will be using it towards the 3g version.


----------



## Jakedoodles

chr15barn3s said:


> I got a £100 credit in the post this morning  I got my iphone in March before the price change and car phone warehouse sent me a £100 voucher through. I will be using it towards the 3g version.


I got one too. 'cept I paid £169 for mine.


----------



## Andy_Green

Wonderdetail said:


> I got one too. 'cept I paid £169 for mine.


bonus, there was another chap on here who had the same tho he was having a dilema on what to do with it, personally wouldn't take me long to decide what to do with it...


----------



## winrya

the vouchers go valid 1st of may but carphonewarehouse have clicked. The missus surfs some hotukdeals website and there is a discussion at the moment. Apparently they are voiding any for transactions after the 15th (ish) of april and sending out a goodwill £20 voucher to say sorry for the mistake. I'm gutted because i had £200 worth


----------



## Andy_Green

winrya said:


> the vouchers go valid 1st of may but carphonewarehouse have clicked. The missus surfs some hotukdeals website and there is a discussion at the moment. Apparently they are voiding any for transactions after the 15th (ish) of april and sending out a goodwill £20 voucher to say sorry for the mistake. I'm gutted because i had £200 worth


ah yes, just been across and seen the thread you're talking about.

On a different note, i've called my local carphone warehouse and they still have 6-7 left in store, v.tempted - it could be now or never the way things are going with stock levels.


----------



## Jakedoodles

winrya said:


> the vouchers go valid 1st of may but carphonewarehouse have clicked. The missus surfs some hotukdeals website and there is a discussion at the moment. Apparently they are voiding any for transactions after the 15th (ish) of april and sending out a goodwill £20 voucher to say sorry for the mistake. I'm gutted because i had £200 worth


Cool. I'm still £20 up then!


----------



## Andy_Green

is it safe to use the BETA version of pwnage tool for windows then? Going out at lunch to purchase and would like to have it unlocked this afternoon.


----------



## Andy_Green

i'm stuck, clueless about unlocking this damn thing. i've downloaded winpwn 0.99.1.8BETA but comes up with an error 'Lib USB not available', does that mean something aint quite right?


----------



## Stampy

I used iliberty+ on mine, which is easy to use and fine on windows.

Also, it doesn't bugger your bootloader and is fully reversible


----------



## Andy_Green

In the end I used ziphone on mine, worked fine. I'm actually typing this post on my iPhone now. Overall I'm pretty impressed, just now need to find a decent site for recommending apps to install, anyone care to point me on the right direction?


----------



## s2kpaul

There selling at £149 at bigpockets


----------



## Andy_Green

im on o2, why?


----------



## Transit

Which network are you on Andy?


----------

